# New TRIO12 Sub Build



## gilbypoleadamson (Feb 8, 2007)

I made my first sub about this time two years ago with a TRIO12 and a Bash 300 amp. It was a pretty big ported sub and sounded great for a year or two until it got water damaged and the box pulled apart. Since then I have decided that it is much more practical for me to build a sealed, partly for size but also for my music preferences. It will be used in primarily small to medium sized rooms and almost entirely for music (rock, metal). Anyone got any good input? You guys helped me out once and I'm sure you can again


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

If extension isn`t important, the trio 12 is certainly a good choice for a sealed subwoofer. you might want to use a 500 watt amp though.


----------

